# IGF LR3 First time use



## powerman1000 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just got my Igf in and before I start it just wanted to make sure I was doing it right from my research.

I plan on starting monday with 40 mcg preworkout for the first week then jump it up to 50 mcg week 2-4.

1: Is preworkout better than postworkout?

2: Do I have to split pinning in both muscles worked or is it ok to just put it in 1 muscle. (My plan was gonna be only in the shoulders for the entire cycle, day 1 left shoulder day 2 right and go back and fourth from there)

3: 50 mcg a day enough?


Thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

You can inject subq.  Don't have to split the dose, because it has such a long half life.  and 50mcg's is considered an average dose, but I personally like to be at 100mcg's.  

Pre workout IMHO is the way to go with lr3.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

for the first time u can start on 40mcg and finished on 60mcg u will have a great results. I only used it on training days, pre-workout.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 17, 2012)

Like about Go pre it is great for a pump and the strength is also great with it.You can go sub.Q or IM.IM will get the peptide into the blood stream faster also.It has a 20-30 hour life span so its very long acting.I research with 100 mcgs and love it.But im also doing alot more peptides.

PM me if you need any further help.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 17, 2012)

...  again i have trailed alot of methods over the 2yrs i have used this peptide the biggest issue with this peptide is the duration of its use unlike GH where the results are better the longer you use it IGF-1LR3 can only be used for a short time of between 4-8 weeks due to cells saturation.

For beginners 20 >60mcg's 5 days a week is a good place to start because you are using it nearly every day 5 weeks is pretty much as long as you can use this method without the gains stopping this method the injections should be taken bi-laterally PWO.

For the more advanced Bodybuilder i have found the best method is a higher amount less frequently the method i have just tried with good results is 120mcg's split through the day 2 days on 2 days off this method can be used for longer periods as the cell saturation does not occur as quickly as using IGF-1LR3 ed......


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys.  One other questions if  I am doing it preworkout should I consume carbs shortly after pinning? I normally dont take any in within 2 hours of working out always consume after. I read it may make you hypoglycemic.

I will check my blood glucose before and after on my first shot just to see what it does.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep either some dextrose tabs or a can of soda in your gym bag just in case, and it would hurt to consume some simple carbs after administration.  You could always take a skake with you and sip on it while working out.


----------

